# First paint job completed.



## sm2buck (Jul 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

nice job!.


----------



## darrpreb00 (Aug 31, 2008)

Your free at last!


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

nice work. You have earned the right to be a member on this exclusive forum.


----------



## sm2buck (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks, fellas. I'll try to post some more pics soon. Also, being a rookie painter I have a question about bidding. I did this job for a good friend in exchange for some work so I didn't have to bid it. I live in the Midwest and painting job seem to go from $1.75 to 6.50 a square foot. This job included a bathroom, living room, dining room, kitchen, stairway, hallway and a bedroom. I also prepped, primed and painting window trim in the kitchen, living room and dining room (all bare wood). I would just like to get an idea of what you all would bid for a similar job? I understand that there are many factors that come into play, but I'm still learning. I'm open for suggestions. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

You have to charge extremely low considering you are not painting professionally, right? Or does your post represent your first legit, licensed paint job?


----------



## sm2buck (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm licensed. Just feeling out everyone so that I'm not going to overbid or underbid. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

Work out many hours the job will take, times it by how much $ you want a hour, add materials and that's the price you should charge.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

sm2buck said:


> Thanks, fellas. I'll try to post some more pics soon. Also, being a rookie painter I have a question about bidding. I did this job for a good friend in exchange for some work so I didn't have to bid it. I live in the Midwest and painting job seem to go from $1.75 to 6.50 a square foot. This job included a bathroom, living room, dining room, kitchen, stairway, hallway and a bedroom. I also prepped, primed and painting window trim in the kitchen, living room and dining room (all bare wood). I would just like to get an idea of what you all would bid for a similar job? I understand that there are many factors that come into play, but I'm still learning. I'm open for suggestions. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


First thing I would say is this.... Don't get hung up on square ft pricing that is one sure way to lose your shirt..


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

sm2buck said:


> I'm licensed. Just feeling out everyone so that I'm not going to overbid or underbid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


If you search for anything related to estimating on this forum, you will discover that what you're asking about pricing will depend on a number of things including geographic location, the materials you use, and your production rates. 

So number one, did you record your production rates? If you didn't, that's your next home work assignment. Once you establish that, then you can determine your price.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

sm2buck said:


> Thanks, fellas. I'll try to post some more pics soon. Also, being a rookie painter I have a question about bidding. I did this job for a good friend in exchange for some work so I didn't have to bid it. I live in the Midwest and painting job seem to go from $1.75 to 6.50 a square foot. This job included a bathroom, living room, dining room, kitchen, stairway, hallway and a bedroom. I also prepped, primed and painting window trim in the kitchen, living room and dining room (all bare wood). I would just like to get an idea of what you all would bid for a similar job? I understand that there are many factors that come into play, but I'm still learning. I'm open for suggestions. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


What were your other expenses? Work vehicle, fuel, insurance, tools, materials? 

Add all that up, then add up your hours and multiply by your desired rate of pay. Add the two together and you have your cost. Remember you need to be reinvesting a lot back into your company for growth so charge accordingly. 

Like someone posted forget square foot pricing. Not all square feet are equal. In fact its extremely rare to be able to measure repaints by the square foot and have a scope of work even remotely similar from job to job.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Is this a before and after? Must have been same color


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Do your own thing. This should have been a perfect model for you to start dialing in your pricing. Add up all your hours for each task.8 doors & frames took you x hours plus materials. Now you know what a door just like that costs. Same thin with walls,base,windows,etc...


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Congratulations on taking the leap. 

Materials, overheads, man hrs and profit is the way to price a job.

As mentioned start a book on how long it takes you to do certain jobs. 1/2 hr per door, 3 hrs to first coat walls etc. You should have time dialled in after a few jobs.

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## sm2buck (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. What is the average hourly rate for man hours if you're just starting out? 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## sm2buck (Jul 9, 2014)

What's is the average hourly rate for man hours? 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

$3.50


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

No seriously??? Dude,how are you a licensed painter who has been in the business and not have some understanding of what the hourly rates are in your area????????

What were you paid before you went on your own?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

sm2buck said:


> What's is the average hourly rate for man hours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


What do you think it should be?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

My step dad knew a roofing company where the owner would look at a job, go back out to his truck. Add up how much debt and bills he had that much. Add a thousand and wallah! There was his price. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Start at $50/hour/person and dial it in. Like others said, track your production rates for doors, walls, etc...

KNOW your overhead! Calculate it. 

A good rule of thumb is at least triple your hourly pay. So if $15/hr is good pay where you are then start at $45. 

Also, each job ask for more money until you lose bids. Dial it down to the last successful rate and voila! 

I am up to $100+ hr on most jobs, others I have made close to $500. Know your production rates, be open to find efficiency.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow! I am a hack


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Start at $50/hour/person and dial it in. Like others said, track your production rates for doors, walls, etc... KNOW your overhead! Calculate it. A good rule of thumb is at least triple your hourly pay. So if $15/hr is good pay where you are then start at $45. Also, each job ask for more money until you lose bids. Dial it down to the last successful rate and voila! I am up to $100+ hr on most jobs, others I have made close to $500. Know your production rates, be open to find efficiency.


Try to get these numbers here in miami  unless you doing/have high end clientele with references you ain't going to fit in.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

That's two guys one hour he bills out. Basically his daily rate is 800$ him and one guy. Not bad I would say 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## sm2buck (Jul 9, 2014)

All that's ever discussed around here is bidding by the square foot. That's why I'm inquiring about average the hourly rate. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## sm2buck (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the information. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I believe the op doesn't know what he's doing based on his questions. No coincidence he's asking how much someone starting out makes. Sm2buck, Someone starting out should get paid what he earns from his boss whom knows what he is doing and built a quality company through training and experience.

You need to get trained by a professional paint company, then you will know what rate you should make.


----------



## sm2buck (Jul 9, 2014)

First off, I have painted for many years; including boats in the military and for my father who did it as a side job during his summer breaks as a teacher. I wouldn't consider myself a "professional" because that word is used loosely. I'm merely doing this work part time and received a license, which any john off the streets can obtain anyway. There is such a wide margin on what painters charge around here and was looking for a little insight as to how you all charge. I'm confident in my abilities and pay attention to detail when working. I believe in order to be successful, a man should do his homework and research, therefore, I'm utilizing this website to further educate myself and not just be a low balling painter that steals job from all the professionals here. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

A license is very difficult to get here


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I stated my numbers so you can see how it varies across the country. As you can see by the responses, it varies big time regionally. No one can truly tell you what to make.

Made $200/hr today. 2brm flat blow n go for $600 (prep included). $600 for 3 hrs work 2 guys. That's $100/hr each. Some days you win, others you lose. 

This week two of us did 5 units for roughly 3k in 80 man hours due to scheduling issues (roughly $37/hr each) so in the long view I lost that bet. Like others have said, track your production rates and look for ways to be more efficient.:jester:


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

aaron61 said:


> A license is very difficult to get here


And not even required in a lot (maybe most) areas...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

sm2buck said:


> First off, I have painted for many years; including boats in the military and for my father who did it as a side job during his summer breaks as a teacher. I wouldn't consider myself a "professional" because that word is used loosely. I'm merely doing this work part time and received a license, which any john off the streets can obtain anyway. There is such a wide margin on what painters charge around here and was looking for a little insight as to how you all charge. I'm confident in my abilities and pay attention to detail when working. I believe in order to be successful, a man should do his homework and research, therefore, I'm utilizing this website to further educate myself and not just be a low balling painter that steals job from all the professionals here. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


 
I have not read all this nonsense , but where is here?


----------



## sm2buck (Jul 9, 2014)

Wisconsin 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I read all the smack. I thought at first it was an elaborate attempt to get a bid. Did seem fishy but how can you tell with just a few typed words in this world wide web.


----------

